# Cocobolo and darkening



## gurnie (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello,

Well i am writing this because I am makeing sure I will be able to give a customer what she requested. i am making a shaving kit, and she wants it in cocobolo based on past products i have created:










 Razor 1

So here is what I have made so far:










So i have been turning her set, and while the wood was much darker before turning, as I was cutting into it, it became more orangey. Now that the wood has been sitting out for a bit, it looks like it is becoming more red / brown, which is a feature that she is looking for. But i want to confirm that this wood:

1. looks like cocobolo (b/c that what woodcraft sold it as) b/c for a few days it looked like bocote to me
2. will this look similar to the razor pictured above
3. finishing question (below)

ok so my finishing question. I wanted to be sure that the razor will get dark enough - i don't want to sell her a razor that doesn't look like what we discussed (and if the opinion of everyone here is that this blank won't get dark, i can sell this to someone else and remake her one). But I will be doing a BLO/CA glue finish, and i didn't know if I should just do a sanding finish, and then take the blank off the lathe and let it get dark again… Or if i can just put a CA/BLO finish on it and the wood will darken under a CA/BLO finish.

i don't know if cocobolo will darken if it has that finish over it. I know purple heart will

Thank you my fellow jocks for your help!!!


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

I would just use a hard wax and buff it out well. Cocobolo will turn nearly black in the right circumstances. Try to avoid sunlight.

Steve


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

One thing I tell all my customers is" "Wood is a natural product and it will change color after it's made." "Without staining or dying to get a specific color the natural color of the wood is beyond my control and, while I try to pick the right wood for the job, it's going to be whatever color it's destined to be…"


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I've never had cocobolo really turn. I've used wax on top of shellac in a duck call that seems to be holding up well. Regardless, it's a fantastic piece!


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Al is right about shellac and wax. Exposure to sunlight seems to be the culprit. Depends on useage. If you're worried about color change, try bloodwood. It stays red, has beautiful grain, is very durable and hard yet works easily. It's also less expensive than cocobolo.

These guys http://www.thewoodyard.com/Products/view/63 have it, ship quickly and cheaply and are a pleasure to do business with.

Steve


----------



## gurnie (Feb 2, 2010)

i'm not going to finish the piece with shellac and wax,* it's going to be near water as it is a shaving kit* and that finish won't hold up.

Does exposure to sun light darken the piece or lighten it?

ok so my finishing question. I wanted to be sure that the razor will get dark enough - i don't want to sell her a razor that doesn't look like what we discussed (and if the opinion of everyone here is that this blank won't get dark, i can sell this to someone else and remake her one). *But I will be doing a BLO/CA glue finish, and i didn't know if I should just do a sanding finish, and then take the blank off the lathe and let it get dark again… Or if i can just put a CA/BLO finish on it and the wood will darken under a CA/BLO finish.*

i don't know if cocobolo will darken if it has that finish over it.


----------

